# What the Hell is up with your Avatar???



## rryyddeerr (Oct 4, 2005)

You know, it seems like some of us have spent some quality (paid?) time thinking about our presence on this board. We goofed around with uploading this and that, describing our bikes, our local, you know, all that stuff in the profile page. I have often wondered what some of those avatars and quotes you folks use mean. so, here is a thread asking just that. 
Whats up with your avatar? Whats your quote mean? 
Obviously, if yours is self explanatory, dont bother. Im looking for the obscure ones. 
Mine is a BW photo taken of a painting of my great grandfather done by my dad. great grandads nickname was Buzzy. I have great admiration for the work of Jonny Cash. Mines pretty simple. Your turn.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

I like eyes. I did a Google Image search for "eyeball" and picked one I liked.


----------



## Guyechka (Jul 19, 2005)

My old one was of my bike. But the frame broke and I was a little pissed off that it did so after only seven months. Therefore, I found a new pic, one with, I think, a little more vitality.


----------



## mistermoto (Jan 22, 2006)

*Is this one self explanatory?*

I guess Homer and I have lots in common. Hmm....  Or maybe I just thought it was cool


----------



## fsp (Feb 15, 2006)

It's part of my witness relocation deal. After speaking out against reckless riding, and starting WWIII with the freeriders & DHers, I had so much hatemail I had to get a new account and remain somewhat anonymous. Plus, Magritte's just cool.


----------



## ANdRewLIu6294 (Sep 16, 2005)

my title thing is "da kid" hence calvin


----------



## minkhiller (Feb 12, 2004)

My favorite radio station is WGAF.


----------



## Smudga (Apr 1, 2006)

Mine is in memory of the greatest mountain biking sheep of all time.........nuff said!!


----------



## saldman (Aug 5, 2003)

My dog. He is a 95 pound dalmatian. Very muscular and broad. So I blew him up. 

Funny that I could have thought of something clever, witty, political, trendy, etc. In the end, I figure that I give poor ol' Jax some props. He deserves it.

Sal


----------



## ICanDigIt (Jun 23, 2004)

Just cropped a picture of a fern...looked kinda cool. There is a lot of them up here in the soggy Northwest...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

mine was just some pics of fish left over from the Tsuaime (specimens people have never seen scraped off the bottom) and someone liked the snappers and added it all...then the concluding shot


----------



## SlowSSer (Dec 19, 2003)

<------------
nothing but the purest form of plagarization here.


----------



## imjps (Dec 22, 2003)

I don't know. I guess it's before dental work became fashionable.

jps


----------



## Octane (Mar 16, 2004)

<--- My dog. More than just a dog, he is my life-companion. More appropriately, my sidekick.

My signature? Well, it's how i ride.


----------



## desmo (Jul 14, 2004)

*Ducati*

The word "desmo dromic" is derived from two Greek roots, desmos (controlled, linked) and dromos (course, track). It refers to the exclusive valve control system used in Ducati engines: both valve movements (opening and closing) are "operated" - hence desmo.

My avatar of a vintage racer 175cc desmo valve system I own.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

Chinese for water.. I've swam all my life and I have it tattooed on my upper back between my shoulder blades. Then it's my bike... enough said on that..

as for my quote.. at first from Sublime.. but now it's mine! Bwah haha.. just as it says.. it's all good..


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Mine describes my comically tragic life experiences to a T.


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

The pic on my Avatar is from grafitti (sp?) on a rock at one of my favorite places to ride. The skulls are about human size. This is just a small small part of the whole pic. I hate people that pollute but this paint job was well done. 

Anywho, just photoshopped the light effect.

The quote is from Frank Zappa. Enough said.


----------



## cdub (Feb 27, 2005)

I like to crash and snap frames at the same time, oh and all the while not wearing a helmet.

And yes, I play a key role in the development and advancement of the MTBR Mafia

My sig is my brand spankin new ride


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Took the kids to the zoo last year and they got quite an education at the camel exhibit. This year's trip gave us the same education, only this time it was turtles. May use that photo next. Guess I should use the kids' quote, too: "Mommy and Daddy, she's giving him a free ride"


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

Fifth Bomb wing patch. I am stationed at Minot AFB in ND.


----------



## Mynamesrob (Jul 25, 2004)

No avatar yet, need to find Farva. My saying is from Super Troopers. If you haven't seen it, you need to. Same group of kids who did Club Dread which wasn't that great but still a good laugh.


----------



## akitadogg (May 23, 2005)

mine's an autobiography


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

I suppose mine is self explanatory if you're familiar with my web site (below).


----------



## fsp (Feb 15, 2006)

Oh my god, Minot... the most dreaded base in the AF. I'll never give you a hard time again. If I ever did. How long?


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Avatar: Bruce Campbell is somewhat of a hero in my book. An average man pursuing and odd dream with slightly better than average results. I didn't realize how hard the B-list actors work in Hollywood till I read "If Chins Could Kill".
Quote: Strait outta LoCash... A really bad song from a rap parody movie in the early 90's with Chris Rock.
Signature: WWW.TEAMDICKY.BLOG.COM a link to my feeble and slightly humorous attempt at telling my own life story.

Long live Bruce.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Mine's self explanatory really, if you're a fan of Jay & Silent Bob, cos it's Jay and I am Just J...


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

My avatat is a cool picture of me riding that someone snapped at a race. I just liked the way it looked. It really was just the rear wheel like that, I didn't do much cropping at all. My sig is pretty self explanitory.


----------



## Too Rass Goat (Sep 16, 2005)

Hedonism III is my home away from home...my own little slice of Nirvana.


----------



## Atomic300 (Feb 9, 2004)

*how to get make one?*



Too Rass Goat said:


> Hedonism III is my home away from home...my own little slice of Nirvana.


I am wondering if you have an account and wanted to make a avatar for the current account can this be done. Where or how do i find out how to add it on? Or do you need to start fresh and is that easier?


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

the best cartoon ever printed


----------



## Curious (Jan 30, 2004)

Mine is a pic of Master Po, the blind teacher in the movie Kung Fu. The quote is from SNL, when David Carradine hosted in 1980. His parody of Kung Fu always cracks me up...

David: "Master, why do you call me grasshopper?"
Po: "I call you grasshopper because you are ugly, like insect."

Curious.


----------



## Nor'Easter (Apr 13, 2004)

*Find one you like*



Atomic300 said:


> I am wondering if you have an account and wanted to make a avatar for the current account can this be done. Where or how do i find out how to add it on? Or do you need to start fresh and is that easier?


Find a pic you like, then you might need to shrink it down in Adobe or another publisher program to get it to the max size, Upload to your current user profile. Later change it if you like. Don't start over..


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

*Of course...it's a penguin*

I was in Curio Bay in New Zealand talking to a guy with a job of monitoring and counting yellow eyed penguins and keeping people from getting too close, etc. Once an hour, he would go to the other side of the bay and count dolphins off the beach, then go back to watching penguins and talking to people. Tough job, eh?

The yellow eyed penguin is the worlds rarest with only 5000 left and the guy said that they come in at evening time. Moments later in the middle of the day, a 'guin came in hopping across the rocks, no more than 40 feet away. So I got a picture of it mid-hop.

Penguin


----------



## Johnny Hair Boy (Jul 11, 2004)

*Bring it on*

Im a fighter or at least I used to be so I like the bring it on bunny.


----------



## cmatcan (Nov 20, 2005)

mine speaks for itself.


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 13, 2005)

My avatar's something I just found somewhere.

My sig-line quote is by Hassan i-Sabbah, King of Assassins, as told through William S. Burroughs.



Frozenspokes said:


> Fifth Bomb wing patch. I am stationed at Minot AFB in ND.


Ugh, that's where I was born.


----------



## SSweetleaf (Jan 6, 2004)

*My 2 heroes*

George and Charles


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Locoman said:


> The pic on my Avatar is from grafitti (sp?) on a rock at one of my favorite places to ride. The skulls are about human size. This is just a small small part of the whole pic. I hate people that pollute but this paint job was well done.
> 
> Anywho, just photoshopped the light effect.
> 
> The quote is from Frank Zappa. Enough said.


post a full photo.......that is rad......where is said rock


----------



## djcrb9 (Jan 13, 2004)

The Late, great, HST.

Hunter S. Thompson, if you don't know. Read his work.


----------



## Wherebob (Mar 29, 2006)

Well I was givin the nickname Wherebob in high school because I was hard to find. I was either out ridin or fishin and no one knew where I was half the time.


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

*Here's a (part) full pic*

Thanks!

Here's more of the original pic. Lots of the raceface is still obscured because it goes down much further than the bottom of the pic (there's another little hill in front) and it continues to the right. My digicam takes very flat pics that don't have much perspective so I couldn't get everything in frame. Picture the skulls to be about the size of an average person. I need to get out there w/ a wide angle 35mm. But the digicam is small and tucks into the camelbak.

Next time I'm out there w/ my cam I'll put my bike on one of the ledges. Where the color changes at the top -those are ledges.

The pic's at Lynn Woods in MA (check out its review on mtbr). Its a FUN place to ride


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

My avatar is lemmings riding bikes from a t-shirt I still haven't had made. My sig paraphrases HST, and coincidentally is something I started using just a day or two before his death.


----------



## Sam. (Dec 22, 2004)

*Mine is a "F*ck you" to...*

the Western Australian Department of Transport (it's the personal licence plate on my car).

I originally applied for a personal plate that said "BUSA" (for my then Suzuki GSX1300R Motorbike (a.k.a. Haya*busa*)). But the dweeb behind the DoT counter rejected it on the grounds that phoenetically, the plate was saying 'Boozer' .

He offered me my money back or a choice of new letters - needless to say, I went for this "random combination" of letters and despite his quizzical looks he processed the application in complete ignorance... 

Cheers,

Sam


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

*Mine?*

I like the actor, and especially the supressed evil he displays so well in the movies, "The Matrix".

The scene where he is standing in the rain looked so good I grabbed it as my avatar, as it matches so well with my nickname, "Rainman".

I'm a real Sci-fi fan, and used to read a lot of it.

The latin words on the avatar..." Gloria in Excelsis Deo" ... "Glory to God in the Highest" as i'm a Christian. 

K I S S ? = "Keep it simple, stupid .... or .... "Keep it single speed"

R.


----------



## noslogan (Jan 21, 2004)

*Mostly music*

Mine will usually be music related. Currently it is KMFDM's album art from "A Drug Against War". The art work is by BRUTE! / Aidan Hughs.
http://kmfdm.com/
http://bruteprop.com/


----------



## Jimc (Aug 27, 2005)

I know! I know! Pretty self explanatory. A picture of my bike as well as one of my favorite local mountains (Long's Peak). Thus: Mountain biking.


----------



## Cletus (Jun 14, 2004)

My avatar demonstrates how to write my daughter's name in Chinese.


----------



## MTB-5O (Mar 11, 2005)

My avatar is, "My Stuff".

My signature, "En grisrumpa är fläsk, rök den och det blir skinka" is off of a Kona shirt I have. It is Swedish for, "A pig butt is meat, smoke it and it becomes ham", or "Six of one and half a dozen of the other."


----------



## indyfab25 (Feb 10, 2004)

It is what we are doing to ourselves with our dependence on oil....and I like to cut trails with an expanded perception.


----------



## Crash_FLMB (Jan 21, 2004)

Well, mine's of my favorite character on my favorite TV show...Futurama. Phillip J. Fry is his name and stupidity is his game. My signature is one of the funnier things he's said from my favorite episode. So I find it quite funny. 

The other stuff is self explanitory...my bikes.


----------



## Adirondack Blues (Mar 4, 2004)

Ok- mine is a pic of my trusty hardtail layed down among the wildflowers. 

I have a fondness for Guinness. A buddy of mine has a mousepad that says "Guinness- Gaelic for genius" so the way I see it, "Guinness = Genius"  

As far as my signature is concerned, no explanation is needed for any of you guys who follow *rt*'s race reports on a regular basis


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

I've not a clue.


----------



## Smudgemo (Nov 30, 2005)

*IMO, one of the funniest movies ever made. That's all.*

Dr. Frankenstein: You know, I'm a rather brilliant surgeon. Perhaps I can help you with that hump.

Igor: What hump?


----------



## Ricko (Jan 14, 2004)

*Beer!*

Simple... Robert the Bruce Scottish Style Ale is quite possably the finest Brew in the world and I feel sooo privilaged that this little brewrey is a mere 4 miles from my home.

Granted...the MTB riding here in NW Indiana leaves much to be desired but this Ale somehow makes living here tolerable.

http://www.threefloyds.com/


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

A picture I took of a buddy one night.


----------



## badlander (Feb 4, 2005)

*It is a bird*

I went to visit my son Jake, a Marine, in Oceanside before he shipped out to Iraq. We were walking the beach one day and we came across the remains of a bird that had fallen to earth. Only thing left were the wings. Jake thought it was bizarre, and wanted me to take a picture. I was a little weirded out given the situation.

Jake made it back in one piece as did all his mates. They lost no one in the whole 7 month rotation on convoy protection duty, riding gun mounts on trucks all over Iraq. Jake got to drive the "tin-foil-death-trap" for a while there, a refrigerated truck with no armor or protection whatsoever. Their replacements lost a guy almost immediately. During the whole time he was over there this image stuck in my head. Still does.

These Marines are just inspiring to be around. How else am I going to get anyone to call me Sir?

Rick


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Avatars suck!


----------



## ifallalot (Apr 12, 2005)

self portrait, microsoft paint, about 1 minute...


----------



## Mr. GT (Jan 17, 2004)

Its my tattoo... it represents the lil hellion that still hides within me.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Whenever I see something cool,I do this...*

I see a cool mountain bike,a hot girl, a fast car and my wife,I used to get all excited.Now I mellowed out.
I found this avatar and I liked it alot.It freaks some people out.
And I always say,'Dude,that's awesome'.


----------



## fsp (Feb 15, 2006)

Built4Speed said:


> I see a cool mountain bike,a hot girl, a fast car and my wife,I used to get excited.Now I mellowed out.
> I found this avatar and I liked it alot.It freaks some people out.
> And I always say,'Dude,that's awesome'.


B4S. Seriously. Your competition for the best Avitar of all time is Brad Trent. That's it. I'd go so far as to say it's a tie. Totally different, but both equally cool in their own way. Hot dog B4S!

Although, I must say, I side with Holwin Wolf. "...because I'm built for comfort, I ain't built for speed..."


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

*Princess Fiona in Shrek kicking butt.*

It's easy to find simpering twits in hollywood, but she just rocks. That explains a lot about women; lots of simpering twits and then those who are willing to kick butt at what they do. Not to say simpering twits are bad, just not my thing. I HATE the idea of being the soccermom, makeup wearing, shopping, TYPICAL woman. I prefer to be an individual. Therefore, I find quotes from extrordinary women, know any send them my way. 'nough said!!

Fiona


----------



## PoweredbySweat (Jan 28, 2006)

My avatar came from a bicycling advocacy, original artwork design by my wife, who is a professional artist. I liked it so much that I had Embroidered Patches and T-Shirts made up with the logo.


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

*My avatar*: The greatest Mountain Biker of all time, on a "fun" ride.

*My quote*: Showed up for a shop ride on my WTB equipped Steve Potts and was asked by the shop's owner, "What are those brakes you're running?" My quote is my incredulous response.

*My signature*: This is what I am.


----------



## loonyOne (Dec 25, 2003)

I always liked Sparticus' goofy goat avatar when I frequented the singlespeed forum and when i received a spam email with this cow pic, I couldn't resist. 
I used to have a signature, but took it off because I think it was bringing too much negativity to my mental mettle...Maybe it's time for me to put one on there again...

loonyOne


----------



## minkhiller (Feb 12, 2004)

wooglin said:


> My avatar is lemmings riding bikes from a t-shirt I still haven't had made. My sig paraphrases HST, and coincidentally is something I started using just a day or two before his death.


Reminds me....Pm me dates when you figure it out, I swear i'll do my best to make it.


----------



## phatr32 (Jun 24, 2005)

the fat ass end of my car........


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

a music band called A Perfect Circle


----------



## zon (Nov 4, 2004)

Needed an avatar, did a Google image search for 
"bicycle", this is the only one that struck my fancy.


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

minkhiller said:


> Reminds me....Pm me dates when you figure it out, I swear i'll do my best to make it.


Don't think its going to happen this year. If it does I won't be the one planning it and I doubt I'll be able to make it either.


----------



## Skipndizzy (Mar 6, 2005)

*Art?*

I paint and I like color. Explosif one is my Explosif SS.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

I gotta say.....one of the funniest comics I have read in a long time......."Get Fuzzy".....gotta dig Bucky....


----------



## Kalgrm (Sep 22, 2005)

Mine's a photo I took on a trip to a salt-lake about 200km from my home. It's my only currently available limited edition print. It has no significance to riding - I just like the shot.

"Girt by sea" is part of the Aussie national anthem - the full line is "Our home is girt by sea". Since Australia is my home, I'm also girt by sea.


----------



## NoneSoVile (Feb 18, 2005)

Mine is just plain gangsta.


----------



## SoloHiker (Jun 2, 2005)

*She's a hottie...*

<=== Nuff said.


----------



## Becky Thatcher (May 18, 2004)

*Avatar*

My avatar is a treasured picture of my dear old mother (after the hair transplant)
My name thing started as an example to my daughter to demonstrate to her the anonymity of the internet. The signature is from my favorite movie of all time, "The Big Lebowski."

Thank you for this opportunity to clear things up.

Please don't tell my mom that I said that was her. She'd kill me.

Thanks,


----------



## TREK'ed-out! (Jan 19, 2005)

*...Like Fishing...that's it.*

Really like those riding Lemmings sketch....it's catchy.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Thanks!*



fsp said:


> B4S. Seriously. Your competition for the best Avitar of all time is Brad Trent. That's it. I'd go so far as to say it's a tie. Totally different, but both equally cool in their own way. Hot dog B4S!
> 
> That's Awesome!


----------



## Xterradork (Mar 27, 2006)

I've tried posting my avatar several times, but the site won't let me since it is animated.... The sig line was appropriate after 21 years in the U.S. Intel community.


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

*name* Standard fake name I made up my freshman year of college.
*avitar* A picture I took on New Year's eve while playing with a sparkler. I really dig sparklers.
*signature* Seemed appropriate given my avitar and personality.
*quote* Find the pattern yourself because it's fun. Then google it to find out what they call the pattern. Then google "__________ and nature" and click on the fourth website (which explains the association Cliff's Notes style). That is why it is my signature.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> Chinese for water.. I've swam all my life and I have it tattooed on my upper back between my shoulder blades.


that's cool. 

rt


----------



## anthrax (Oct 27, 2004)

Mine is the Pearl Jam Stick Man, and the tital is a line from the Pearl Jam Single "I am Mine".

The song talks about how a person is borne and will die, but the time inbetween birth and death is yours to do with what you can/want

Pearl Jam is like the sound track to my life since 1991


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

*every picture tells a story...*




rryyddeerr said:


> Whats up with your avatar? Whats your quote mean?


don't it?

mines easy

first i'm a graphic designer in the aircraft industry, and i used the picture of Lloyd Bridges from Airplane (classic) and used his classic quote as well "pick a bad day to quit sniffing glue"

second i drive a yellow xterra (shortbus)

third i ride a ellsworth which i've broken (now repaired) but it was the dead horse icon, plus it fit in with the glue statement.....

fourth i ride a Banshee so i used an Olivia erotic pinup painting of a hot chick entitled Banshee

the signature self explantory... i ride an id


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Atomic300 said:


> I am wondering if you have an account and wanted to make a avatar for the current account can this be done. Where or how do i find out how to add it on? Or do you need to start fresh and is that easier?


On your user control page, click on "Edit Avatar" or just click this link:

http://forums.mtbr.com/profile.php?do=editavatar


----------



## Meat Foot (Jan 14, 2004)

Sorta self explanatory.....I ride mostly SS, and I sometimes walk or push. I would rather push a light SS than ride a heavy geared bike. It used to be stagnant until Hiawatha Rider mobilized his avatar, and said he could do the same to mine. I was like "OK, impress me!". He did. I especially like how the seat hits the guy's head when he gets to the end of the sign. Fun.


----------



## Chills (Mar 27, 2006)

you guys/girls have some really funny avatars. I like the license plate the best.


Mine is a picture of me going around the final turn at Putnam Raceway. One of my passions (other thread) is sportbike track riding.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

teamdicky said:


> Quote: Strait outta LoCash... A really bad song from a rap parody movie in the early 90's with Chris Rock.
> .
> 
> Long live Bruce.


CB2 maybe? CB4? Sounds familiar.

mine is just a funny pic that someone sent in one of those countless so called "funny" emails you feel obligated to open...


----------



## greer (Mar 20, 2006)

My avatar is the logo I designed for my website. My signature is just a link and description of the site (read: shameless promotion).


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

*Cowboy BeBop*

The avatar is a still from Cowboy BeBop's opening credits. It's Spike Seagal throwing a kick. I've noticed a Faye Valintine and Jett Black avatar around too. We should go for a ride sometime. Or go bounty hunting.

The sig is a Futurama line. Hypnotoad is always good for wasting a few hours.


----------



## RMBiker (Mar 22, 2006)

Pic is of the youngster from "Family Guy" my kids think he is hilarious (I do too at times). My name derives from RMRunner (I once ran from a bear in Colorado and my hunting party started calling me Rocky Mountain Runner). I have since changed it to RMBiker as I can no longer run and I wanted to keep the theme (RMBiker now means Runner Made Biker) quirky I know... I will probably change it many times once I get ridin'. I could take a picture of my tatoo and put it on there too.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Look*

Well I really liked Mr. Rogers when I was growing up, then one day I found this picture of him hugging a gorilla and next thing you know I had up as a avatar.

It was also getting time for me to replace my avatar of Micheal Bolton, I thought it was funny but other people were laughing at and not with me. - AHHHH BOLTON


----------



## MikeG (Oct 1, 2002)

Avatar: I made it back when classmates.com was spamming web sites with stupid pop-unders and banners. Some people thought it was a pic of me. Nope. I may be a lesbian trapped in a man's body, but that's not me.

Sig: H.G. Wells wrote "The Time Machine", "War of the Worlds", "The Invisible Man" and "The Island of Dr. Moreau". All about 100 years ago. He was a pretty smart guy and to find he had a passion for cycling was a real kicker for me.

User Type: code monkey ... cuz I type tons and tons of lines of code like a trained monkey.

This is from a list I made for the 2004 grimey awards...

*Best Avatar Winners 2004* 
Drewdane: 









fast freddy: 









Photojohn: 









Kitchenware: 









*Other Votes* 
JmZ 









sslos 









mtbbrian 









Dude 









lidarman 









davis 









SHIVER ME TIMBERS 









SDizzle 









Boj 









KgB 









Finch Platte 









Pete 









shiggy 









Hollywood 









Ricko 









Wherewolf 









Chef 









Singlespeedster 









dirtcrab 









mindhole 









bentimby 









Buster Brown 









More neato avatars I've seen ...


----------



## .thumper. (Jan 13, 2005)

Mine is a sequence of a crash I performed during dual slalom practice at the Keystone Climax last year.


(pics courtesy of mtbdirteater)


----------



## gpsser (Jan 5, 2004)

Mine is some endless rail trail from my favorite cross bike.... HW started the title a while back, and the signature is an actual quote from my son (puts math into everything) to his mom when she complained about him making story problems out of everything.


----------



## Tacoma4.0 (Dec 2, 2005)

Mine is sort of rebellious.. the old "Obey" thing by Shepard Fairy from the early 90's in SOCAL. I have had this on the back of my bikes for years. 

The "What if you did know?" is an inside joke between me and a whole posse' of people I have ridden with since the late 80's. You really had to have been there...

My signitures are just random stuff I find reading or surfing the net that grabs my attention.


----------



## skeeter (Dec 30, 2003)

my avatar is cropped from a pic i put in a post a few years ago, giving someone the business, before the new forum format. it's me, taking no chances, catching some zzzz's.

i got an enduro a few years back, and it came with fenders. i could take them off, but i figure, hell, i paid for them, they're staying on. in an attempt to be witty, i came up with the "chicks dig fenders", although having to state it isn't necessary, it's common knowledge. i mean, who needs wine coolers if you have fenders?


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Sam. said:


> the Western Australian Department of Transport (it's the personal licence plate on my car).
> 
> I originally applied for a personal plate that said "BUSA" (for my then Suzuki GSX1300R Motorbike (a.k.a. Haya*busa*)). But the dweeb behind the DoT counter rejected it on the grounds that phoenetically, the plate was saying 'Boozer' .
> 
> ...


Ah, gotta love a civil servant...priceless story!

My avatar is just something that relates to the atmosphere I grew up in, my signature in Latin says "to each one his own" or something like that...


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Mine is of my dog Tanner the Ultimate Trail Dog. I was drinking with my brother one night and we tied an old Big Bear National number plate(#69) to T's collar and slapped a Magura sticker on his shoulder. The dog was satisfied so I snapped a pic.


----------



## Porchsong (Apr 28, 2004)

*Strange Brew forever*

well, I like beer, bikes, and funny old movies. Plus the Mckenzie brothers are f'n funny. Porchsong is one of my fovorite songs, and the quote is from a buddy who grew up surfing in HI.

Porch.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Built4speed...*

Dave Tesch used to write 'Built for Speed' on his bikes and I liked the phrase. I owned a Tesch built '87 Stumpjumper Team.That bike was impressive and fast.
Plus I like building up bikes like my Rockhopper to race Kleins,Ritcheys and Yetis.I'm always rooting for the underdog.
Unimpressive to most but it's fast.


----------



## Hjalti (Jan 22, 2004)

German Military Map Symbol for the Bicycle Squadron


----------



## boboso (Oct 17, 2002)

Cash classic photo, for some reason it fit my attitude that particular day and has stuck. My original was Einstein riding a bike which just says "I like to ride". 

The saying is from the 3 Stooges of course which my 3.5 year old has just started saying (he caught a Sunday morning show while I was making breakfast, now he says it all the time).

Tag/sig line is due to my Grandparent's being from Scotland and my Grandfather pretty much being Mike Meyers dad in "So I married an Ax-Murderer" and Stuart Rankin on Sat. Night Live.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Mine is from a pic that my daugther took just before the start of the 2005 24hrs of Florida in Puerto Rico.

The original pic looks like this









Avatar/photoshop version


----------



## monkeyfist23 (Dec 7, 2005)

High Pitch Eric (from the Howard Stern Show) in drag  
I can't make it through the week without Stern.

"Who's High Pitch?"


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 8, 2004)

The logo of Empacher. They make the best crew shells in the world.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

me, licking a tire.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Geeez, what gear are you in? Big ring both ends? Tisk tisk.


----------



## TC3 (Apr 22, 2004)

The dog in my avatar looks like my dog licking peanut butter


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

*Mine*

I worked with KAVU clothing (and still do somewhat). 
As for my avatar, its Corey Taylor from Slipknot. 
Signature is a line from a Slipknot song.

Cheers

KavuRider


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> Geeez, what gear are you in? Big ring both ends? Tisk tisk.


don't get your panties all bunched up. it's big-big, yep. my big ring is actually a 32T middle ring; no problems with it so far, in several years of that sort of setup. bashring is my outer ring.

plus, it's a hardtail. i can run a nice tight chain; no rear suspension moving around to mess things up. shifts fine, and i've got no problems with breaking chains/premature wear.


----------



## VaughnA (Jan 21, 2004)

I just love kittens & guns....

Actually I don't want another cat and don't own any guns. I just like the irony of the photo....No particular meaning


----------



## HOFFMAN223 (Aug 24, 2004)

Pretty self explanatory I think. Got my inspiration from SMT!


----------



## iviguy (Oct 26, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> mine was just some pics of fish left over from the Tsuaime (specimens people have never seen scraped off the bottom) and someone liked the snappers and added it all...then the concluding shot


You know that story about the fish left over from the Tsunami was a hoax right? Cool pics but a hoax nonetheless.

Oh, and my avatar was something that I did at work to be funny. Highlighting the document via the monitor.. I am also known by the many pranks I used to pull on people. It got to where whenever something happened to someone's computer they would automatically come to me to find out what I did, whether it was me or not, it was assumed it was. Many times they were correct though... LOL....

Here is one of my favorite pranks:

I created a REG file to edit an option in the windows registry so that on logon it pops a notice to the screen. The person's computer I put it on was also doing a little p0rn searching at work so it went over really well... LOL

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
"LegalNoticeCaption"="CyberPatrol Automated Web Content Security Alert"
"LegalNoticeText"="CyberPatrol Web Content Manager has been preconfigured by the Web Administrator to monitor highly questionable web content. You are receiving this automated message from CyberPatrol because the limit of restricted or questionable web content has been exceeded on this system. The content restriction area is EROTIC, SEXUAL, NUDITY, or PORNOGRAPHIC. As a part of Intervoice policy these sites are restricted for their content and the security risk from virus and hacker attacks. If you believe you are receiving this message incorrectly please contact your Web Administrator and refer to report ID: G35O7TC846H2A. Your Web Administrator can use this report to audit the URL addresses and determine if this message was sent in error. "

It's a great joke and the words can be changed to whatever you want them to be.

Notice the Report ID... ID: G35O7TC846H2A


----------



## Rex_Skidmore (Mar 5, 2006)

It's a surfer chick. I change avatars when the mood strikes me. This one is seasonal.


----------



## MdniteDrftr (Jun 4, 2007)

I love my country and all the men and women who fought/fight for its freedom.


----------



## Crash_FLMB (Jan 21, 2004)

I'm right behind ya on that one!


----------



## croscoe (May 23, 2007)

it's a pump jack.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I was chatting with my wife one day in Yahoo! Messenger. I stepped away from my desk for a meeting, she switched to doodle mode. When I came back, I saw the picture that is now my avatar


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

checking what it is?


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

hhm i don't one 

ill fix this


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

ok this is me when i get gas at the gas station


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

Why, I like the color blue......


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

Mine was from goofing around in the office on Saint Paddy's day wear my "beer" hat. I cropped and used it. At some point I'll get bored w/ it and use something else.


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm the founder of the wildly successful, much envied Magura Cult. We call the members "MCM"s for short. Thorsten (then Magura USA) was my motivation for the Cult in the first place and this was the license plate off his sister's vintage '63 VW Karman Ghia in Munich. She sidelined the plate and he brought it to the USA. When he was cleaning out his office he thought I might like it. I did and changed my membership number from 007 to 717. It now resides here on my compu-room bookcase. And the rest, they say, is history.


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

Hmmm...

This thread fell apart as people got bored and changed their avatars and sigs to newer 
rendetions; many previous responses now make no sense.

As a famous rifle-dropper once said, "Plus ca change, plus c'est la meme chose."


----------



## ryman (May 4, 2004)

<---- This avatar is the Hammer Guy that Van Halen used on one of their 1984 New Years Eve posters. It was also originally used by a pest control company near L.A.
Not too original of a username as my name is Ryan and all I added was a "m"


----------



## Snowpug (Apr 23, 2007)

Patrick Bateman from "American Psycho."

Reminds me where I would have ended up if I had remained in my corporate, soul-sucking gig in venture capital = wealthy, good looking, well dressed, fancy business card, expensive watch, shallow, empty, lonely, numb, psychotic, ready to chop up random people with a very big axe.

It was best I walked away....


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

*ignore*

ignore


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

*ignore*

ignore


----------



## Screamin (Jun 6, 2006)

Avatar is some singletrack up near treeline in CO. Sig is an actual conversation I had with my girlfriend. Shortly after that she started riding with me


----------



## Iranian-Mechanic (May 6, 2004)

*Saber*

I really like cats .Specially the Sabre-toothed cats .I feel their soul .
Silence , Ambush ,Striking , Seeing and not been seen ,solitary , &#8230;&#8230;
Also my friends call me Saber fang .Thanks god I have some long ones .And I can open my mouth around 10 Cm's


----------



## J . (May 28, 2006)

my pic is one I took while trying out my then-new cameraphone, very low quality. I took a close up of a table top lamp that's staring at me right next to me as I type this. 

the little text down there just tells about my preferences concerning bicycles and electric guitars.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Sep 7, 2004)

mine is a mark ryden painting. fits my screen name quite well i think 
his paintings can be seen here: http://www.markryden.com


----------



## mtbbrian (Sep 26, 2002)

Mine is a self portrait that I did on a trip to Bootleg Canyon, with my Holga camera..
Brian


----------



## rotten1 (Jun 25, 2007)

'cuz I can't see my forehead!


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

Mines a screen capture from a video at Alta this past February skiing in some deep snow, heres the blown up image:


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

what is my avatar... 

oh yeah that.. me doin a pedal kick gap.


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

If you have ever seen me you would understand my avatar. "The Thing" And my signature is the title to a song by a heavy metal group "OTEP" And the line below my posts is a lyric from the band "Tool"


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Says something about the dichotomy of man….or it’s just that I love the natural solitude of deep trails yet I’m the same guy who blasts down the trails looking for bunnies to run over…who knows one or the other


----------



## jimmydean012 (Mar 31, 2007)

Terran Goliath.


----------



## Buzz Cut (Jan 16, 2007)

just me at work


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

My avatar has a deep explanation which is a reflection of whats going on in my troubled head.
You can find this explanation here


----------



## emptybe_er (Jan 15, 2006)

I keep meaning to add an avatar but forget and throw the subject matter away. . . ooh, ooh, time for more subject matter - wait, what was it that I've been meaning to do?


----------



## jlarsen (Jun 13, 2007)

I just... well... love dirt


----------



## nucmedjim (Sep 11, 2006)

*Avatar*

My favorite Jersey and one of my favorite albums!


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

What kinda, unorganized, grabasstic question is that, MAGGOT?!?


----------



## karatemonkey (Mar 9, 2007)

"assume the position"


----------



## mud'n'sweat (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm really into dophins


----------



## 23mjm (Oct 22, 2005)

Mine is a solorized pic of the rear dérailleur on my Bullit--why I just like it.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Funny how the original poster doesn't have an avatar.


----------



## Zen_Turtle (Sep 22, 2005)

<++ My Tattoo
Turtles are cool and smart, since they wear armor all the times, and so should you....   
ZT


----------



## Stumpy_Steve (Aug 18, 2006)

Mark Weir baby...


----------



## Cucucachu (Aug 19, 2003)

*I love surfing!*

Although I haven't done it in a while, I could watch waves for hours! :cornut: What other sport would you be content to stare at the surface its played on without the players playing?

Would you be content to stare at single track? A football/soccer field? a Baseball diamond?


----------



## danyiluska (Sep 20, 2006)

*...*

It's me shooting YOU with a plastic gun. So watch it!


----------



## rotten1 (Jun 25, 2007)

What, isn't that what they do at baseball games, stare at the diamond for hours. And hours. And hours. And hours. And hours. And hours. And hours. And hours. And hours. And hours. And hours. And hours. And hours. And hours. And hours. And hours. And hours...


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

I am verrrry happy!


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

beer is good.


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

Seeing this thread again reminded me I've been wanting to change mine to a pic of a sign we saw in Kernville heading up to ride Cannell Plunge. Original photo below:


----------



## scout (Jul 12, 2006)

avatar is too small to read but its something that is posted in any office i have ever had "i have no idea what you are talking about....so here's a bunny with a pankake on its head.

"pi*s up a rope" - favorite ween song and favorite question response

"I'm not....not licking toads" - Homers response to Marge when asked if he was licking toads again.


----------



## Doode (Mar 22, 2006)

My avatar is a photo that are a the results of a very late night of drinking, a black light, paint, and two imaginative women with paint brushes :thumbsup:

The quote is a lyric taken from the band TOOL's song "forty-six & 2" off of their Ænima CD.


----------



## bullzeye (Aug 2, 2005)

pretty obvious... 
mrs. bullzeye loves this one:incazzato:


----------



## Cucucachu (Aug 19, 2003)

rotten1 said:


> ...stare at the diamond for hours. And hours. And hours. And hours. And hours. And hours. And hours. And hours. And hours. And hours. And hours. And hours. And hours. And hours. And hours. And hours. And hours...


 ...without any players on it?

It looks like you may have missed the point :madman:. Nevermind Uh Patrick :crazy:, your avitar says it all.


----------



## Bawitdaba (Sep 9, 2005)

Just a random selection from the collection of my X-rays which involve the many foreign objects implanted in my body which kind of hold me together...


----------



## Homebrew (Jan 2, 2004)

Rebellious DC hardcore punk rock from back in the day.


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

i like beer. and boobs. and bikes. i like a lot of things that begin with b.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Mine is a carefully planned graphic representation from my years of research into the role of capitalism in the development and perpetuation of human life. I feel that the finger up from McClown himself says a lot, but only in light of the carefully worded "sh!t" to represent the goods consumed.


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

mmm. mcnuggets.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

jgsatl said:


> mmm. mcnuggets.


mmmm...beer.:thumbsup:


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

My new avatar was inspired the fact that I _did_ make a super suit for a client.


----------



## iviguy (Oct 26, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> mine was just some pics of fish left over from the Tsuaime (specimens people have never seen scraped off the bottom) and someone liked the snappers and added it all...then the concluding shot


Double post --- Oops.. ---- Ignore....


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

Mine is a picture of another passion of mine,










Overtuned 55 year old Italian scooters...


----------



## iviguy (Oct 26, 2004)

formica said:


> My new avatar was inspired the fact that I _did_ make a super suit for a client.


Yeah, but he did want a cape you know...


----------



## Roc (May 9, 2006)

*Because it's my son*

Good looking just like his old man!


----------



## Gapp (Jun 7, 2007)

Cocaine is a hell of a drug...


----------



## No Brakes (Jan 24, 2004)

Avatar = ...'cause once you're in the family, there's no getting out.  

The sig is not original and I'm sure some of you may have seen it elsewhere. My definition of it is the first part is obviously meant to be a cliche...one would say it without really thinking about it right? Just like how we all at one time or another go through the motions of life without really thinking about it. The second part is the opposite...I mean, how many people would look to that cliche and think, "Hmmm, what would I do if I have a hold on reality?" It's that conventional/unconventional thinking that I am try to convey. One shouldn't take everything said/done/read...whatever...at face value. Question it, find its balance, make your own conclusion and then learn from it.  

Mmmmkkkayyyy, I'll get off of my soap box now, thanks for your time.


----------



## pspycho (Aug 31, 2005)

*My Avatar = My other Gas Powered, 4WD StumpJumper...*


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

Do I have to explain?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Guess I should update. No longer have the picture of the humping camels.
This avatar is a photo I took 5 hours into a 6 hour ride in 105 degree temps in Moab while a friend tried to put the remaining chainrings back on his bike.


----------



## bigboulder (Jan 27, 2004)

*Homer is*



mistermoto said:


> I guess Homer and I have lots in common. Hmm....  Or maybe I just thought it was cool


my alter ego....well maybe there is more of him...in me... than I want to admit....only Homer hates the french more than I do every now and then I go looking for a new Homer avatar that seems fitting. Lately I have had a strong urge to lay around in my underwear and drink beer.


----------



## stucol (Jun 26, 2006)

My mates 250bhp 1980 MKII Ford Escort rally car.

We go to rallies, he drives very fast, it breaks, i fix it, he drives very fast.

Repeat till end of rally or till he breaks something expensive and throws a major wobbly.


----------



## coghi (Jan 5, 2007)

pretty obvious..... or do i reallly need to explain it?


----------



## Ygrene (May 29, 2007)

My avatar is a variation of a personally historic avatar that started with the picture below:










Which resulted in the avatar below. Pretty much the same avatar I use on every forum.









And here are some variations I use:

My nephew and cap:









Fatboy and cap:









My Christmas avatar:


----------



## XC-TLC (Jun 4, 2006)

I figure i won't be able to do this forever, so I had my wife take a picture. I used to be a gymnast.


----------

